# Désactiver un bloqueur de publicité



## jps01 (3 Juin 2013)

bonjour,
comment désactiver les bloqueurs de publicité pour consulter (jouer)sur un site bien défini avec safari ou/et firefox 
merci


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Avec Adblock : Safari / Préférences / Adblock / click me to show Adblock's options : onglet Personnaliser, cliquer sur "Afficher les publicités sur une page ou un domaine" et entrer le domaine dans le champ qui vient d'apparaître.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2013)

tiens c'est de l'internet , n'est ce pas?
Alors il aurait fallu poster dans la section...internet

ou mieux
lire les sujets existants qui donnent déjà  divers solutions 
(ce qui est sensé avoir été fait avant de créer un nieme fil)


----------



## Mimil5 (3 Juin 2013)

pour Adblock avec firefox en bas du navigateur tu as un icône ABP tu clique dessus et tu choisi "Désactiver pour NOM DU SITE"


----------



## jps01 (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai fais une recherche dans les forums (blocage pub; pop up ...)sans trouver mon bonheur mais peut être aurai je du savoir que cela se nomme adblock et étant nouveau , je pensai que aide,trucs et astuces rentraient bien dans ma demande sur le forum mac OS

Mimil5 j'ai trouvé
par contre Sly54 impossible de trouver le Adblock dans les préférences Safari (6,0,4),Mais viens de repérer un icone adblock au dessus de la barre des signets ...et ça marche .

merci à tous les deux pour vos conseils positifs

Bonne journée à tous

jps


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

jps01 a dit:


> impossible de trouver le Adblock dans les préférences Safari (6,0,4)


Safari / Préférences / Extensions : AdBlock.

Cliquer sur : "Click me to show AdBlock's options"

Cette page web de préférences est également accessible par l'icône AdBlock de la barre de menu : "Options".

Sur la page web, voir l'onglet "Personnaliser".


----------



## PDD (4 Juin 2013)

Mimil5 a dit:


> pour Adblock avec firefox en bas du navigateur tu as un icône ABP tu clique dessus et tu choisi "Désactiver pour NOM DU SITE"


Désolé mais je ne la vois pas l'icône ADB avec FF...peux tu préciser, merci.


----------



## Mimil5 (4 Juin 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Désolé mais je ne la vois pas l'icône ADB avec FF...peux tu préciser, merci.



dans ce cas quand tu vas dans "Outils" tu trouvera "Adblock Plus" avec les mêmes menus

Pour afficher la barre des modules il faut allez dans "Affichage" -> "Barres d'outils" et il faut cocher "Barre des modules"


Si malgré tout tu trouve pas les réglage d'Adblock va dans "Outils" -> "Modules Complémentaires" -> "Extensions" vérifier si Adblock Plus est bien listé et donc installé


----------



## PDD (5 Juin 2013)

Merci, j'ai trouvé.


----------



## Mimil5 (5 Juin 2013)

content d'avoir pu t'aider


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Merci, j'ai trouvé.


Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------



## PDD (5 Juin 2013)

Comme ce n'est pas moi l'initiateur du sujet, il semble que je ne peux pas le déclarer "résolu".


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Comme ce n'est pas moi l'initiateur du sujet, il semble que je ne peux pas le déclarer "résolu".


Tu as raison, seuls l'initiateur du fil (jps01) et un modo ont accès au fameux message _Résolu_


----------



## rom1.0 (11 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème sous safari et firefox seulement je n'ai jamais installé adblock et je n'ai à ma connaissance aucun bloqueur de publicité installé (d'ailleurs aucun n'est listé dans mes add-ons).

Une solution possible ? Est-ce qu'il y en a un par défaut avec Safari et Firefox ?

Merci.


----------

